# Ne seems useful.



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

It confuses me that INFPs seem to curse their fate, or that others seem to feel sorry for them at least. Ne seems like a very useful tool. It seems like it would have a lot of application.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Ne is indeed useful. But when it comes at the expense of Se, Te and Ti? No thank you.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Dedication said:


> Ne is indeed useful. But when it comes at the expense of Se, Te and Ti? No thank you.


Yeah.. Ne is fun I guess but not when it makes it hard to fully enjoy where you *actually* are. Sometimes I wish I could turn off the constant idealism :/


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

The engineering is very unimpressive, and the machinery is embellished.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Ne in the auxiliary is not as efficient as it is as a dominant function, but it does present itself when Ti/Fi needs to be helped out of a situation that no other function can help with due to being the function that perceives objective possibilities. As a dominant function it is extremely useful giving the user the ability to seek out and achieve any objective possibility that contains the most potential, therefore every decision is based on what has the most potential. The ability to seek objective possibilities also makes it the function that brings forth or seeks out almost every thing that was once "new".

I do wonder how many false interpretations of Ne is going to plague this thread, since it does seem to be a constant theme on this forum.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Se is useful.

Ne is... The water is cleaner over on the other beach, I'll drink from that instead of this cesspool. Nope, this one's just as bad, next beach! 

Ooh, look, shiny things. I must try that! Oh, well, that was interesting/boring, but now I think I'll try that!

It's very... Outside of reality. It's even quite idealistic, juggling potentialities-- _Positive _potentialities. Everything has the potential to be amazing. It starts things up. It never finishes.

I don't think I've ever been 'useful' in all of my life. At least not based on anyone _else's _definition. 

I'm doing just fine, and am quite content, but that's because this is my worldview, this is the way my machine cogs turn and click, and I value that in others as well, because there is a synchronicity to thought patterns, like the clatter of many rolling dice. And they all have many sides.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thuringwethil said:


> The engineering is very unimpressive, and the machinery is embellished.


Kind of true... especially Ne with Ti.

Some people like fancy and intricate works though.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

Ne is much like rose-colored glasses I guess


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

QueenSuzanna said:


> Ne is much like rose-colored glasses I guess


Howso? I don't see the correlation.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Howso? I don't see the correlation.


It's like it doesn't see the world as everything it is, it sees it as everything it could be. A world full of opportunity and possibilities, especially if you're an optimistic Ne users. Does that make sense? Sorry I'm bad at explaining stuff


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

QueenSuzanna said:


> It's like it doesn't see the world as everything it is, it sees it as everything it could be. A world full of opportunity and possibilities, especially if you're an optimistic Ne users. Does that make sense? Sorry I'm bad at explaining stuff


Oh, then Ne seems especially dependent on the T/F function to decide whether it is useful.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

You Ne-users deserve more credit regardless of the credit you're already given. We could use guys like you, especially in times like these.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Oh, then Ne seems especially dependent on the T/F function to decide whether it is useful.


I guess..


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

In my experience, Ne wants to hold onto any and all possibilities until they're ruled out. Ne HATES premature judgments. Unfortunately, what our society thinks it wants right now is "decisiveness." It certainly has its place. But so does quality decisionmaking. :/ Ne recognizes that wise decisions often take time.

If Ne only looked at happy possibilities, I could see the rose-colored glasses analogy. But it is just as capable of running wild with nightmare scenarios. My ENFJ mom can drive herself nuts worrying about "what could happen."

But Ne also helps to open up more of the real world, especially to Ji doms. There is usually more going on than we notice at first.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> It confuses me that INFPs seem to curse their fate, or that others seem to feel sorry for them at least. Ne seems like a very useful tool. It seems like it would have a lot of application.


Fi is a useful tool too. Saying INFPs shouldn't curse their fate because Ne is very useful is like saying "yeah on the whole your mind's way of working is kind of worthless, but at least you have a cool function on the side to help you function!"


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Verity3 said:


> In my experience, Ne wants to hold onto any and all possibilities until they're ruled out. Ne HATES premature judgments. Unfortunately, what our society thinks it wants right now is "decisiveness." It certainly has its place. But so does quality decisionmaking. :/ Ne recognizes that wise decisions often take time.


That would explain a LOT.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Each function is probably more or less useful for different things.

I think that the INFPs who curse their fate are unhappy. Maybe it's something in their past, their present, or something that they believe could happen to them in the future. A lot of those INFPs may be mistyped as well.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Shadow Logic said:


> Ne in the auxiliary is not as efficient as it is as a dominant function, but it does present itself when Ti/Fi needs to be helped out of a situation that no other function can help with due to being the function that perceives objective possibilities. As a dominant function it is extremely useful giving the user the ability to seek out and achieve any objective possibility that contains the most potential, therefore every decision is based on what has the most potential. The ability to seek objective possibilities also makes it the function that brings forth or seeks out almost every thing that was once "new".
> 
> I do wonder how many false interpretations of Ne is going to plague this thread, since it does seem to be a constant theme on this forum.


Ne could be useful, but considering most ENTPs and ENFPs are wandering drifters and homeless geniuses either by choice or unfortunate circumstance due to Ne leading their thinking and ultimately their lives I don't really think its all too great. 

I did confuse Ne and Se quite a bit for a while, typing myself as INTP for quite some time and even ENTP for a few months, but I think I understand it a lot more now.

I'm glad I'm not an Ne or an Se dom, especially not the latter. Yeah let me just get so obsessed with the outside world and with reality in general that I lose myself completely. Yeah I'll stick with being overly fascinated with the sound and feel of the pages of the books I'm reading instead. More fun that way.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Smallesque said:


> Ne could be useful, but considering most ENTPs and ENFPs are wandering drifters and homeless geniuses either by choice or unfortunate circumstance due to Ne leading their thinking and ultimately their lives I don't really think its all too great.
> 
> I did confuse Ne and Se quite a bit for a while, typing myself as INTP for quite some time and even ENTP for a few months, but I think I understand it a lot more now.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not an Ne or an Se dom, especially not the latter. Yeah let me just get so obsessed with the outside world and with reality in general that I lose myself completely. Yeah I'll stick with being overly fascinated with the sound and feel of the pages of the books I'm reading instead. More fun that way.


I understand where you are coming from, but when you are able to accomplish everything you ever want too by simply being able to perceive all the objective possibilities it becomes extremely useful. For some it isn't there cup of tea, but what else are we too expect from those who don't use it as their dominant function, its not like their life is reliant on the function that isn't their dominant, you know.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Smallesque said:


> Ne could be useful, but considering most ENTPs and ENFPs are wandering drifters and homeless geniuses either by choice or unfortunate circumstance due to Ne leading their thinking and ultimately their lives I don't really think its all too great.


Is this really what you think?


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> Is this really what you think?


I'm sorry if it came off as negative, but I know many wonderful ENTPs and ENFPs that are some of the most brilliant people I have ever met and they seem to be content rejecting literally everything in society and just enjoying life's endless possibilities.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Smallesque said:


> I'm sorry if it came off as negative, but I know many wonderful ENTPs and ENFPs that are some of the most brilliant people I have ever met and they seem to be content rejecting literally everything in society and just enjoying life's endless possibilities.


But you understand that this can't possibly true for 99% of them?


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> But you understand that this can't possibly true for 99% of them?


"most"

It doesn't mean I believe that 60.7% do or don't or that I think 99% do or don't. Do you go attacking and condescending towards any amount of generalization even if it is said endearingly?

It's obvious that a TiSe user, especially since ISTPs are mostly stereotyped for this, would make generalizations based on their specific experiences. Oh I guess if he thinks that most ENTPs or ENFPs were drifters and crazy geniuses that dislike society he must be around a lot of those that fit that description and certainly isn't speaking for the entirety of the population of those types because logic. Oh no of course not he is on the internet and is out to get everyone so I must comment on it in a condescending tone to get likes.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Smallesque said:


> "most"
> 
> It doesn't mean I believe that 60.7% do or don't or that I think 99% do or don't. Do you go attacking and condescending towards any amount of generalization even if it is said endearingly?
> 
> It's obvious that a TiSe user, especially since ISTPs are mostly stereotyped for this, would make generalizations based on their specific experiences. Oh I guess if he thinks that most ENTPs or ENFPs were drifters and crazy geniuses that dislike society he must be around a lot of those that fit that description and certainly isn't speaking for the entirety of the population of those types because logic. Oh no of course not he is on the internet and is out to get everyone so I must comment on it in a condescending tone to get likes.


I do if it causes misconceptions..


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Way to go down the rabbit hole, guys.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

TurtleQueen said:


> Each function is probably more or less useful for different things.
> 
> I think that the INFPs who curse their fate are unhappy. Maybe it's something in their past, their present, or something that they believe could happen to them in the future. A lot of those INFPs may be mistyped as well.


It is the curse of having a dominant introverted judging function. You have to build your core from scratch with whatever material you can find, until you realize it is a raggedy shack and you have to build it all over again. It sucks big time for as long as you are unable to design it with flexibility in mind, which is the gift of ExxPs. That said, this constant reiteration process makes for a solid and reliable core. But you have to get that far first, a lot end up drifting apart on the way there, and their internal functioning is rigged as a vicious cycle, spiraling down to oblivion. That, and the constant external pressure and fast pace, the need for decisiveness and effectiveness makes it a particularly unpleasant journey.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> I do if it causes misconceptions..


Literally everything can cause misconceptions.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> Se is useful.
> 
> Ne is... The water is cleaner over on the other beach, I'll drink from that instead of this cesspool. Nope, this one's just as bad, next beach!
> 
> ...


*Ne is... The water is cleaner over on the other beach, I'll drink from that instead of this cesspool. Nope, this one's just as bad, next beach! *

For me it can feel this way at times, not always. For example If I'm shopping for something specific, I won't buy it from the first store I see it in, I may wait until I see it in different stores , it could possibility come in different sizes, shapes or colours, I want a variety to choose from. ( Possibilities )

If my Ne is going crazy over something I'm observing, a scenario for example, my Te knows where the buck stops, it collects enough information I can base a final decision. So lets say I'm observing XXXXXX...X is connecting to YYYY, there is pattern taking place, maybe YYY takes me back to FFFF, then back to AAAA...this process doesn't usually fall into place like A B C D, it can go back and forth as the puzzle pieces are fitting together. I don't need to see this pattern over and over again to know my Intuition is spot on, once I see a few pieces falling into place, my Te knows. I don't need to see any more possibilities in this case.....butt yeah, Ne is def open to lots of possible scenario's, our intuition tells us what scenario is most likely correct.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

This is Ne:










I'm much happier with my calm, relaxed, long term planning, Ni.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Ne is beautiful


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Satan Claus said:


> This is Ne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until your Fe kicks in, rol.









I'm much happier with my private, unaffected , long term Inner mystery Fi


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> *Ne is... The water is cleaner over on the other beach, I'll drink from that instead of this cesspool. Nope, this one's just as bad, next beach! *
> 
> For me it can feel this way at times, not always. For example If I'm shopping for something specific, I won't buy it from the first store I see it in, I may wait until I see it in different stores , it could possibility come in different sizes, shapes or colours, I want a variety to choose from. ( Possibilities )
> 
> If my Ne is going crazy over something I'm observing, a scenario for example, my Te knows where the buck stops, it collects enough information I can base a final decision. So lets say I'm observing XXXXXX...X is connecting to YYYY, there is pattern taking place, maybe YYY takes me back to FFFF, then back to AAAA...this process doesn't usually fall into place like A B C D, it can go back and forth as the puzzle pieces are fitting together. I don't need to see this pattern over and over again to know my Intuition is spot on, once I see a few pieces falling into place, my Te knows. I don't need to see any more possibilities in this case.....butt yeah, Ne is def open to lots of possible scenario's, our intuition tells us what scenario is most likely correct.


I can be mellow too, don't get me wrong. But, when I'm excited about something and I'm flurrying through the possibilities, I know that Ne is taking me for a ride. 

Sometimes I'll be happy just to be comfortable and have a meal I like, play some video games, and just chill out. But, when an idea catches my eye-- I can't resist. I'm off like a rocket. :kitteh:

That can be more metaphorical than literal. Most of my ideas involve me not moving physically.


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> It confuses me that INFPs seem to curse their fate, or that others seem to feel sorry for them at least. Ne seems like a very useful tool. It seems like it would have a lot of application.


Question, is this a discussion about NE in an inferior role, the leading role, or either? Because there is a real difference


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> Question, is this a discussion about NE in an inferior role, the leading role, or either? Because there is a real difference


Ne dom or secondary, I'd say.


----------



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> It confuses me that INFPs seem to curse their fate, or that others seem to feel sorry for them at least. Ne seems like a very useful tool. It seems like it would have a lot of application.


For me, auxiliary Ne has really been a gift. Although I do confess, that at the age of 46, I am still learning more about it beyond the primary dogma of "Ne is about connecting disparate ideas together or making unrelated connections between ideas, thoughts or things.".

For quite a long while I didnt realize that Ne was the force behind my not sticking with anything for a sufficiently long enough period of time that I could actually unearth meaningful insights from the experience. Even now, I am not ready to believe that. It has been about a few months now that I picked one foreign language, one musical instrument and one sport to focus on. And of course that has been a challenge. Because as soon as I picked the three, my mind was off considering various other possibilities. Wouldnt it be cool to learn Chinese because of X or wouldnt it be cool to learn Spanish because of Y. Similarly with the musical instrument - how about if I pick the flute, then I could be on business travel and still practice. Or what if I picked the voice, then I could be driving and practicing. It has taken a fairly enormous effort to tell myself "dont think of the possibilities. Simply spend some time every day doing the same thing but try and do it better". And in addition to that explore and keep exploring. It just seems like there is not enough time in a day to keep up with focus, my Ne and relationships. Something has to give and I am pushing hard not to give. I continue to explore my son's music choices, his tastes in movies, random strangers tastes in various things.

I really think that has been positive - once i have done it. But the journey there, towards each new experience is filled with fear and trepidation. improv workshops, indoor rock climbing, korean sauna, hiking a new trail, reading a new book, picking a different movie theater randomly, picking a new place to eat at every time, listening to others peoples taste in comedy, etc... etc...

Aux Ne can be super wonderful. But oh so time consuming for a Ti dom. And the insights generated are like pearls in an oyster. One pearl among thousands of oysters. Of course, the Ti dom in me wants a more precise way of picking only those experiences that are likely to yield positive insights, but that cant be done can it?

One of the speeches that caught my attention as an Ne aux was Steve Jobs' Connect the dots speech given at a Stanford commencement. I thought "yeah, if I could have taken calligraphy, I probably would have benefited from the experience as well". But I didnt take calligraphy, or music theory, or taek won do or Haiku or creative writing. Why? Not because my Ne was not pushing me to, but because my Ti had already judged those activities as "known, there are already experts, and you cannot get good enough at any of them to be worth anything".

The other little known thing about Einstein was that he really didnt have a great childhood. His father was quite critical of his abilities and he had to "prove himself", which can be quite dispiriting for an Ne aux. Because, to prove onself, one has to focus on something.

So, one of the things Ne aux types like INFPs and INTPs have to contend with is. Potentially negative childhood experiences where we are told that we are too scatter brained. For a Ne dom, it seems they just accept it. For an Ne aux, it acts as a muffler. It stifles our creativity. I remember wanting to pick apart radios, tvs, bicycles as a kid. As you probably know, an INTP (or me) is singularly not mechanically gifted. So, these explorations were treated in a far from positive manner.

I would be quite interested in how other Ne aux types are able to stifle their dominant function sufficiently to be able to spend time on their Ne. As is very evident, INTP's value time above all else. To actually spend any amount of time on an activity requires some judgment beforehand as to the activity's value. How does one suppress this judgment. It has taken enormous effort for me to follow through on every lead offered in conversations with the various people I meet. The movies they suggest, the books they talk about, the experiences they have encountered. Even googling words that are new and tell a story behind them. However, doing so had been enormously enriching. It has also not yielded any tangible benefit so far. I am not a greater expert in my chosen field. I dont make more money. I am not more secure. At least not tangibly. 

But somewhere, my intuition is telling me to continue with this path, yet it seems so meandering and so time consuming. Where are the insights that I crave?


----------



## Flame1280 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sure its useful but I enjoy having someone around me that can be critical and objective about the crap I spit out it can be annoying sometimes when I create pointless circles and tangents..however I still cant argue that it keeps me occupied..regardless if it produces tangible results


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Algorithmics said:


> Even googling words that are new and tell a story behind them. However, doing so had been enormously enriching. It has also not yielded any tangible benefit so far. I am not a greater expert in my chosen field. I dont make more money. I am not more secure. At least not tangibly.


Is that why I'm a vocab stickler? Any time I hear a new word, I need to shred it apart and find out where it goes and what it means in its various shades.


----------



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> Is that why I'm a vocab stickler? Any time I hear a new word, I need to shred it apart and find out where it goes and what it means in its various shades.


I think the part where you need to shred it apart, find out where it goes and what it mean in its various shades is Ne (the means part is Fi - if you just did shades without ascribing meaning that would be pure Ne). now, that is one way of interpreting "vocab stickler"! there are other ways of interpreting that phrase as well. that aside i am quite curious as to the shades and subtleties that you see in words? sounds very cool.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Smallesque said:


> Ne could be useful, but considering most ENTPs and ENFPs are wandering drifters and homeless geniuses either by choice or unfortunate circumstance due to Ne leading their thinking and ultimately their lives I don't really think its all too great.


Lol, I thought it was funny.

There's certainly some truth in it.

A lot of potential potentially squandered.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Algorithmics said:


> I think the part where you need to shred it apart, find out where it goes and what it mean in its various shades is Ne (the means part is Fi - if you just did shades without ascribing meaning that would be pure Ne). now, that is one way of interpreting "vocab stickler"! there are other ways of interpreting that phrase as well. that aside i am quite curious as to the shades and subtleties that you see in words? sounds very cool.


Like finding the exact word to use that best describes something. The one that adds the most meaning while being the most concise. Some words just don't go there. But once I new word pops up, I need to pull out all of the info and meaning in that so I can do that quickly and use it in the future.


----------

